# SJ eventing start times tomorrow



## Deborahm (30 July 2012)

What time do you think they will start tomorrow given the number of eliminations xc today? Do you think they will start at 10.30 and just have a longer lunch break? Or will they start later? If its Burghley or Badminton then they would usually start later.


----------



## hcm88 (30 July 2012)

It will most likely start at 10:30 as to fit in with TV times etc and other events. I can imagine when they work the times out they take into account the fact that many will be eliminated so it shouldnt be too different from what theyve planned. I should expect as they've said all along it will start at 10:30, it will.


----------



## somethingillremember (31 July 2012)

Ive obviously not looking in the right place , anyone know where theres a list of "runners and riders " for the SJ today ?


----------

